# A herd of feral pigs - now that's a pest



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

Best fix for that is a bullet and a freezer!! They are fair game year round!!!!!!!!!
Yummy!!!!!

Or I could come do it for you?


----------



## beecuz (Apr 14, 2010)

That would be quite a trip to the grocery store from Maine to Florida! 

I did call the State Fish and Wildlife Department this morning and they gave me a name of a trapper who lives a few miles down the road. My son in law said a friend of his had a similar problem and shot them in the rear with bird shot and they went away and did not come back. He wants to try that...but then I'll be calling the trapper to come get as many as he can. 

They are coming around our cars and house now, not afraid of anything...I worry mostly about my bees...I only have two hives right now but am setting up two more in a couple of weeks and I don't want to lose them to pigs! If we can't scare them away, I guess there is nothing else to do but either shoot them or trap them. I like to live and let live, but I do love my bees. Any good suggestions are welcome!


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

Really I have done lots of pig hunting in FL, those things are delish!! As a sportsman, I have to ask that you not do the birdshot. Not nice to let an animal run off get an infection and die a terrible death. I trapper is gonna want money. It would be easy to find someone who would like some fresh pork!


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Just do this to'em!!!!! It's what I do!!!! 

http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt198/bhfury/101_1638.jpg


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

List a hog hunt on craigslist. People will pay you to take care of your problem.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Bhfury- I'm jealous. I just get to stack yote's like cordwood. I wish I could do that with the hogs for my freezer.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Beeslave said:


> Bhfury- I'm jealous. I just get to stack yote's like cordwood. I wish I could do that with the hogs for my freezer.


Come on out to California and I'll take you hog hunting....we have too many on the ranch anyway!!!


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Deep Pit yum yums. Only question is when?

Local folks just hit the yearlings. People from New Mexico they always go for the tusks.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Tom G. Laury said:


> Deep Pit yum yums. Only question is when?
> 
> Local folks just hit the yearlings. People from New Mexico they always go for the tusks.



When? When I get back out there we'll have a spit....

Ranchers are indiscriminative – we shoot them all…


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Bacon fest!!!


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll be glad to come down and help rid you of your pests!!!


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

I want my baby back, baby back, ribs. Yum. Good eating, and sometimes if the one doing the skinning didn't do a good job you can use the hair to pick your teeth.


----------



## Naturegoods (Mar 12, 2010)

You can’t be killing every pig to cross your property for the next decade. Do the same thing we do for black bears, put an electric fence around the hives. Probably run you about $75-100. Only difference is I don’t think you need to hang bacon on it for bait. Maybe hanging bacon on anything will keep them away but I don’t think they’ll draw the connection.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

And if you use the "right" kind of fence you can have them cooked at the same time. 

Who was it that posted that Deer Killing fence?


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

I've never seen pigs bother bee hives but boy are they ever destructive to the land. If you haven't seen their handywork before you would swear a tractor and plow shanks just went through.


----------



## beecuz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks, everyone, for the comments! Fred at Naturegoods...the electric fence is a good suggestion. We will give it a try! We will still need to deal with the pigs, but at least the bees will be more safe. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Tom G. Laury said:


> I've never seen pigs bother bee hives but boy are they ever destructive to the land. If you haven't seen their handywork before you would swear a tractor and plow shanks just went through.



I have seen them go through a 1000 acres of barley as if it was hit with a 40' disk.


----------



## cheesegenie (Jul 4, 2009)

You might have to go with electric fence, I have used it for farm pigs,
once they get a shot of that, they won't cross the line even after the fence is down. Would be a good investment, likely have more pigs later on and other
pests in your yard anyway it would keep out.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

Live and let Live, does not apply when Bacon is involved!


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

for the most part the pigs will probably leave your hives alone, everyonce in a while they get inquisitive and will knock a few over, but it is rare. The electric fence is probably your best bet, and dont hang bacon on the fence they will eat anything and keep coming back for more. Trapping is futile... for every one you catch two more will show up. Like I said if your that concerned spend a $100 bucks on the e-fence for peace of mind.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Sounds like it's time for a ......




For a.....FOR A.............




HAMBUSH!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimg (Feb 3, 2007)

I have one hive on the edge of a swamp. Wild hogs will sometimes root within 12 feet of the hive. The hive sits about 20 inches from the ground on a table I built out of some old lumber. It's been in this location now for two years and I've had no problems from the hogs. Hogs tend to concentrate more on whats directly on the ground.


----------



## beecuz (Apr 14, 2010)

JimG - yes, I've noticed that...so far they have rooted all around the hives, but have not uprooted them. Each hive is on a stand. I have found a local hog trapper who is related to the folks down the road who also have the same herd of pigs as intruders and have set up traps ... so, I hope my problem will soon be solved...without any hive damage!


----------

